
The Economic Consequences of the Peace by John Maynard Keynes, 1919 - Osiris30
http://marshlib.blogspot.com/2019/05/the-economic-consequences-of-peace-by.html?m=1
======
Wildgoose
I've just started reading A.J.P. Taylor's controversial "The Origins of the
Second World War". It was published in 1961 and used the newly released
records from that time. The book is controversial because it lays bare just
how much of the blame for the tragedy that followed should be spread more
widely than the popular myths we remember today.

~~~
themodder666
Finished this book a few months ago. It strikes me how reluctant he is to
blame the brits, eg saying that Benes condemned British grenadiers to die
between two flicks of his cigarette, instead of the idiotic guarantee of
poland itself. All in all, though, excellent revisionism.

------
brylie
Free to rrad online, thanks to the Internet Archive:

[https://archive.org/details/economicconseque00keyn](https://archive.org/details/economicconseque00keyn)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Do you know if it is possible to download it as an ePub file? Or anything else
that is easier to read than a stupid fake page turning web page?

I'd like to read it but on my mobile or tablet while on a train or bus when I
am not online.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Oops, stupid me, just had to scroll down the page to see a whole menu of
alternatives.

Thanks for the link brylie!

------
antaviana
It’s curious that Keynes describes WWI as Europe’s Civil War as seen from
London POV. I read one of the key drivers for the formation of a EU was to
avoid future wars, but I guess a civil war is always something possible.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Europe has always been a stage for centuries of savage, vicious warfare. This
culminated in WW2 after which they called off the game, realizing that the
next war could wipe them out.

~~~
bwanab
That, and being caught between the superpowers of the post war era.

